# Electric Yellow African Cichlids + Male Betta



## TankTheory (Aug 30, 2010)

I currently have two electric yellow cichlids in a 29 gallon tank. From what I've researched, these fish are shy and aren't as aggressive or territorial as other cichlids. My question is does anybody know if a male betta would make a peaceful tankmate?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Male bettas by nature are not peaceful tank mates. 

The more pressing issue is your current fish. They will get up to 8 inches in length and will need a much bigger tank than your current set up. Fully grown they would rather eat a betta than live with one.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

In my opinion cichlids+betta=bad idea always have you seen the videos on youtube of bettas getting shredded by them.Long story short probably not a good idea.On a side note I love electric yellow cichlids there are my third favorite fish!Do you have pictures of you pretty fish?


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I used to have electric yellows and electric blues a while ago. They terrorized my poor guppies and cories. One of the guppies had a chunk of his body torn off and the cories fins were completely shredded. I I put in a Betta there his fins would have ended up confetti. Definitely NOT peaceful.


----------



## PeiMai (Aug 7, 2010)

labidochromis caeruleus Yellow labs electric yellow cichlids grow to be 5" I would seriously NOT put this fish with a betta as the require Very different water parameters.


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

simple answer: NO


----------



## PeiMai (Aug 7, 2010)

pretty much sums that up doesn't it. Sounds like you have the beginnings of a very nice african cichlid tank and a cool betta tank just not in the same one.


----------

